# White spots on PBM paint..........2005



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

After a few washes and 4 waxings, I have notice (in various areas: hood, top, trunk lid) white spots that look like they are under the clearcoat.

They vary in size, but NOT by much...........about the 1/8" in size.

I tried using 3M's fine scratch remover (Lightly) but to no avail.

Any one else seen this on their Black vehicles? :confused


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

I had it on my civic, you can get some off with a clay bar, but i had to pull out the DA polisher and go at it. Try something a little more aggressive like Meguiars ScratchX, it has a little more bite than the 3m does by hand.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I have it to. I'll try the meguires.


----------



## JimO (Oct 6, 2005)

I had "rail dust" on my new Midnight Blue. Not white but in the paint and rough. Gave it back to the dealer for 2 days of clay bar treatment and polish (all done at a paint/body shop). Results were stunning. Lucky I caught it at delivery....


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

if there is something on the paint, clay bar is the way to go! it will get almost anything off. They also sell different levels of aggressivness for harder jobs. The key is to make sure its always lubricated and the surface is cool.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have it too, Haven't been able to get rid of it.


----------



## soonergto (Oct 5, 2005)

Many times a hand scratch remover isnt enough to do the job. You may need to purchase a DA polisher. You can get a Porter Cable 7336SP at Lowes for 99 bucks usually. Then you can pick up some pads and products. Its the best detailing decision you could ever make. Also, they are nice because you cant mess up with them!


----------

